# Just Arrived--08 32bhds



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

New "home away from home" was just delivered this morning from Lakeshore. I have been going over everything I could think of and all seems to be in order. It really looks like a neat trailer that we will enjoy for quite awhile. Anyone think of anything to check over that I may have missed? Getting caught up in the excitement of a new trailer, I am sure I missed something. All suggestions will be appreciated......Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!
Have you looked over the PDI list located HERE.

We have had our 2008 32BHDS for a month now and LOVE it!! if you have any specific questions feel free to PM me. We have worked through some minor issues, nothing major. We are also in the process of some mods that I will be posting soon.

Good luck!!
DT


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoy that new trailer!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!
> Have you looked over the PDI list located HERE.
> 
> We have had our 2008 32BHDS for a month now and LOVE it!! if you have any specific questions feel free to PM me. We have worked through some minor issues, nothing major. We are also in the process of some mods that I will be posting soon.
> ...


Just printed out the list, thanks a bunch......Tried the ac and the slides, etc while the driver was here. He was a great guy, but its not his job to know alot about the rig. I will use the list and get started. I will also be watching your post for your mods. The people on this site really come up with some great ideas. Thanks again for the help.

Were there any issues pulling this thing with the 150? I have the V10 in the excursion and dont forsee a problem, but dang this is a bigger trailer than I had expected.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer















You should have no problems selling your other one

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy

Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new home and make sure you take lots-o-pictures. Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Very Exciting!!*


----------



## georgieboy (Aug 20, 2007)

Waiting to hear how the 32BHDS works out. We just ordered and should get by mid September. Had two Sunlines before. Any problems so far ??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> Were there any issues pulling this thing with the 150? I have the V10 in the excursion and dont forsee a problem, but dang this is a bigger trailer than I had expected.


"Issues" with the F150 you ask....Conceptually, it worked just fine. Better than i expected actually. Is it the right tow vehicle for this trailer? No, its doable but not by way of the numbers. It felt ok but when loaded it is over the weight ratings and there were some things that would definatley be solved by a HD truck. A diesel will be great, the 5.4L 300hp works fine, but it WORKS on the hills. The suspension is a bit soft and while it did not feel like it would roll over under normal driving conditions, it did feel like it was a tiny bit weary of pulling the 32BHDS. We wont be taking any chances and will be upgrading to a 2008 F350 Diesel Crew Cab. Your Excursion should do fine since it is based on the F250 chassis. In fact, we met a guy at the dealer who was pulling one with an Excursion V10. He said it did great but he wished he had the diesel. Better MPG I imagine.
Good Luck!
DT


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy that new 32bhds!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> New "home away from home" was just delivered this morning from Lakeshore. I have been going over everything I could think of and all seems to be in order. It really looks like a neat trailer that we will enjoy for quite awhile. Anyone think of anything to check over that I may have missed? Getting caught up in the excitement of a new trailer, I am sure I missed something. All suggestions will be appreciated......Kirk


HEY! not fair! that's the one I want!ddrrooolllll....







congrats!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> New "home away from home" was just delivered this morning from Lakeshore. I have been going over everything I could think of and all seems to be in order. It really looks like a neat trailer that we will enjoy for quite awhile. Anyone think of anything to check over that I may have missed? Getting caught up in the excitement of a new trailer, I am sure I missed something. All suggestions will be appreciated......Kirk


HEY! not fair! that's the one I want!ddrrooolllll....







congrats!
[/quote]
Doxie, when your ready they will make one for you too !!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Were there any issues pulling this thing with the 150? I have the V10 in the excursion and dont forsee a problem, but dang this is a bigger trailer than I had expected.


"Issues" with the F150 you ask....Conceptually, it worked just fine. Better than i expected actually. Is it the right tow vehicle for this trailer? No, its doable but not by way of the numbers. It felt ok but when loaded it is over the weight ratings and there were some things that would definatley be solved by a HD truck. A diesel will be great, the 5.4L 300hp works fine, but it WORKS on the hills. The suspension is a bit soft and while it did not feel like it would roll over under normal driving conditions, it did feel like it was a tiny bit weary of pulling the 32BHDS. We wont be taking any chances and will be upgrading to a 2008 F350 Diesel Crew Cab. Your Excursion should do fine since it is based on the F250 chassis. In fact, we met a guy at the dealer who was pulling one with an Excursion V10. He said it did great but he wished he had the diesel. Better MPG I imagine.
Good Luck!
DT
[/quote]
I'm still trying to talk him into the 450. He knows he wants it!!!








Plus, it would be the first F450 on the website!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm still trying to talk him into the 450. He knows he wants it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my F450 donation tin is a little light. id have to convince the DW of a Dually first. Shes fightin that - big time. Doesnt want it to look like a farm truck.







Can you believe that, whats wrong with her?


----------

